# Where can i purchase some nice ports?



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

A coworker of mine is building some speakers. He was asking if I knew of anywhere he could order some aluminum or machined ports for home speakers? I figured I would ask here.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Why on earth would you need machined aluminum ports :surprised:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

its_bacon12 said:


> Why on earth would you need machined aluminum ports :surprised:


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> LOOKS GOOD


So that's not a need. It's a cosmetic "want."

I don't see the point, it would cost big money to have them machined and are not easily replaced if you miscalculate the tuning frequency or want to change tuning..

Anyway, probably better asked at Parts-Express Techtalk. They crank out speakers over there.


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Good deal guys I will pass it on. Thanks


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe something like these?















http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1635395


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Ya man thats perfect. Thanks a ton!


----------

